# Breeding Guppies



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

Someone suggested i start a guppy tank. they said its best to feed your fish this way cause 1) you dont have to worry about buying diseased/parisites feeders from walmart or lfs 2) its cheap/free.

I dont know anything about guppies. Some people say buy a few and throw in a tank and thats it. Others tell me i need a breeder net or some sort of breeding device cause they will eat there fry. Whos right?

also what temperature, PH, etc. do guppies need? will this work, etc?

I have a "bare tank" used for feeder goldfish right now, there are no filters, heater, etc. i mean this is a BARE tank, are guppes as "hardy" as goldfish?

any advice is appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

just throw them in the tank it should be fine.

"moved to the lounge"


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

all Ive ever had to do was provide water and the guppies did the rest.
MAD


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

???? U dont need a filter for them? Maybe I'll try this in my 10 gal.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Guppys will breed in almost all conditions, I have never had a problem with them eating the fry.
They will need heated tanks and I would suggest aroung 82 for breeding, but they will at lower temperatures.
you should supply some plants for the fry to hide in, and a filter is advised, especially if you are wanting the fry to reach adult size without dieing.
also you should get the initial guppys from several dealers, otherwise you risk inbreeding, which could lead to problems.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice info innes.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

oh, I forgot to say be carefull with the filter as it has been known for fry to get trapped in them, I would suggest using one of the ones that run off a pump and airstone (the really sh*t kind) so that it can't suck up the fry.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

another good thing is to put a sponge on the filter tube, so the fry doesnt get sucked in.


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

thanks for info, i got a few questions:

1) will alge eaters or snails eat the fry?

2) what kind of problems are there with imbreeding? because i will be feeding them to piranhas so i am not looking for show or anything.

3) when i go to the lfs, do i have to just get the female guppies with big bellies and thats it or do i have to buy the males and pair them up, etc.? right now i bought 4 females and they are living in a breeding net so the other fishes i have in the tank wont bother them.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

I asked almost the same ? last week, here's what I did, bought a ten gallon tank, sponge filter(cheap ass kind Innes mentioned) cheap ass heater set at 82 degrees, couple live plants(the bushier the better) threw in a piece of lava rock I had laying around, a 40oz bottle for shits n giggles(some of them actually venture into it) piece of plexiglass for a lid(mainly to keep my cats from batting in the water) bought 20 guppies to start, some died, bought 20 mollies and had the girl at the LFS pick out some preggo ones, bought a couple more guppies last nite from a different LFS. Come home tonight, and presto, I have babies swimming around, I can't tell if they are guppies or mollies, don't really care, I was happy though. I too would like to know about algae eaters/plecos if they will eat the fry? thanks and good luck ezlife. Here's a pic of mine, minus the lava rock.
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/408671392


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Livebaerer fish breed relativly easily, you dont have to be a rocket scientest for them


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

just throw them into the ank and they will do the rest for you. granted one male and female. Becuase hey dont get there frey.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ezlife said:


> thanks for info, i got a few questions:
> 
> 1) will alge eaters or snails eat the fry?
> 
> ...


 1 - snails will not eat the fry, algea eaters might, and I would not advise adding them, but if it is only to reduce algea levels, don't dispare because guppys and mollies both eat algea.

2 - the inbreeding will not affect the piranhas, but it could result in the fry being unable to reproduce, but this is only a possability, along with other defects and abnormalitys in the fish.

3 - if you just buy the females that are pregnant, you will get fry, and also the adults could get pregnant again because they store the sperm, but this can only happen a few times so if you want to breed them on a regular basis you will need males, you don't have to pair them up, they will breed in groups, if they are with other fish which might eat the fry, you should remove the pregnant female when it is large and place in the nursery tank untill it has given birth, and if it is not a small floating tank you should leavr the adult fish for a day or 2 to recover and reduce stress, also mollies do not do very well in the small floating tanks and often try to give birth early due to stress, this can kill the adult fish.

giovanni82 - the pregnant guppy you had a pic of the other day, is it still as fat as it was in the pic? - my guess is those are the babys, mollie babys are bigger than guppys, and also they show colors sooner, so if it were mollies they would look like small versions of the adults (if they are black mollies they will be black, if they were the spotted ones the fry will be spotted etc)


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> ezlife said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for info, i got a few questions:
> ...


 You have a pic of a pregnet guppy? Can i see?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=ST&f=10&t=1334

look on this thread


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

thanks Innes, allwise a big help :smile:


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

ok, if u really what to


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

RHOM said:


> ok, if u really what to


 Ha, what kind of help was that? 
its cheep food and easy to rase, why not do it?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> RHOM said:
> 
> 
> > ok, if u really what to
> ...


 yeah, what the hell?









if you really what to ...........what?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

RHOM said:


> ok, if u really what to


 one word. c-r-a-c-k. Its better to ignore these posts.


----------

